# Recommend Me A Site In The South Of France.



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi all

Some months ago I was planning on a big tour with a 15 month old - but now realise that was a silly idea and 'need' something easier to try and recover!

Need sun.... so thinking of driving down from Calais to the South.

Would prefer natural water (large lake or sea), views.... family friendly with somewhere nice to walk to (2 to 3km away).

Googled and there are hundreds!!

Anyone care to recommend something that sort of fits...

Thanks in advance

Si


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I know exactly what problem you are facing the choice is limitless....

If we are to offer any useful suggestions we would probably need a lot more information.......

When are you going? 
That makes a major difference as you will realise, if it was now you would have to drive a LONG way South to find much sun (is Morocco too far? :lol: )........ If it was June then hopefully anwhere South of the Loire would have sun.

How many of you are going? How many drivers?
That makes a difference as to how far South you want to go and what route to take - coastal meandering or whizz straight down the autoroutes?

How long does your 15month+ passenger enjoy travelling? Some LOVE the actual movement and are no problems for 2+ hours, others get unhappy after less time.

How long will you be going for? 
There is no need to bash down to St Tropez if you are only going for 10 days (not a place I would recommend anyway)  .

The coast is busy during the summer, with some superb sites, which would easily give you all you want, but they may be too busy for you.... :? 

So if you can give us a little more information we can try to give you some serious suggestions, but there are an awful lot of excellent places available........ 8O 

Dave


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Dave

Thanks for your quick reply...

So, we've done the Alps a few times (dragging a caravan, pre-baby) and love it there - although the microclimate has meant some hot hot hot and wet wet wet holidays!

No idea really how long Alice will sit still. We've done a few UK trips and 2 hours, maybe 3 is normally ok - assuming she is tired when we set out.

We are using the eurotunnel - which will see us leave home at 21:00'ish on a Friday, early June - and land in France around 06:00. I was planning on driving to Langres (about 5 hours) - with a short stop or two.... on the Saturday. I reckon it is about another 6 to hit the South Coast.... which I can either do at night - or on the Sunday.

Just 1 driver, me.... ex truck driver so not a problem...

16 nights in total... would rather 'get there' - spend maybe a week or so - and break the journey back up a bit more.....

Don't like clubs on site - and not big drinkers - but pretty, quiet, sunny, some natural water..... probably covers it.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

OK will put my thinking cap on and come back with an idea or three in a little while......

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lake*

Lake Annecy

TM


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Penquin said:


> OK will put my thinking cap on and come back with an idea or three in a little while......
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave, appreciated...

Did Annecy a few years ago - Doussard end. Lovely - but looking for somewhere different.....


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Done*



chalkstorm said:


> Penquin said:
> 
> 
> > OK will put my thinking cap on and come back with an idea or three in a little while......
> ...


Done this?


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Done*



teemyob said:


> Done this?


No - looks beautiful. Have you been there TM...?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Phew - lots of sites to suggest but for starters this [municipal] site at St Julien de Lampon is right on the river,short walk into little village & good cycling path [converted railway track-so nice & flat] to Sarlat . . for what its worth I recommend it :wink: 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=956


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Si  

Have a look at the website for Camping Bon Repos at Santa Susanna about 25miles north of Barcelona. This might just meet all your needs and it's a relatively easy drive down there.

Hope you have a great time - wish I were there!


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Wilmannie....

Looks amazing... although might be just a little bit too far...... Will one day do the ferry to Santander and weave my way home - would be great for that trip....

Better half is talking mountains and lakes again - rather than sea.... decisions decisions....

Not planning on booking anything anyway - and just stopping somewhere if we like it...


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You might like to have alook at this site, it has up to 50 units there and is set amongst trees beside the lake. You can access the lake from the site directly (we parked the other side of the 3 wire fence)

Camping de Neufont, Neufonds, 24380 Saint Amand de Vergt
Tel: +33553 549390

http://www.tourisme-aquitaine.fr/en...6S-camping-du-parc-de-loisirs-de-neufont.html

there are no pics on that site and at present I am struggling to find "official" ones, so the picture below is one of our MH beside the water.

The site is quiet and fairly rural, mid-way between Perigeaux and Bergerac. The only thing you would struggle with is picking up a satellite transmission due to the trees overhead......

Nice, quiet and clean site €12.40 per night.

Dave


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Great, will have a look, thanks Dave....


----------

